# Best opaque transfer paper with pigment printer



## DianeVitaleArt (Apr 3, 2016)

HI Gang
With an Epson pigment dye printer, which is the best opaque transfer paper, and where can I buy it?

Years ago I used an opaque transfer paper with blue boxes on back as I remember, heat pressing to tees.
End result: stiff, thickish where transfer was heat pressed
Don't remember the company or brand, and hoped in the past 10 yrs there might have been a better transfer paper developed.

Walmart carries some transfer paper (think it might be Avery) I could grab for dark tees to try out, but think I read it's not good.

Thanks ahead - Diane


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

I used 3G Jet Opaque a couple of years ago, and I'm not sure if this is any better than what you used years ago.


----------



## ChillaxTees (Sep 12, 2015)

I also use 3G Jet Opaque as it was so recommended by the research on this site.
Its seems to be working well.. I wish the finish could be softer but apparently it doesnt get much better

I also have 1Step but have not tried it out yet

Good luck


----------



## DianeVitaleArt (Apr 3, 2016)

do I google search for where to buy?
Thanks both of you for your input - Diane


----------



## Mr ParaDox (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi,

I am also trying to find out which transfer paper would be the best for my Epson inkjet (with pigment ink) printer (working with T-shirt). Can you recommend me something?

I have found two brands: "JPSS" and "Forever", any of these brands can help me to transfer graphics without sticky/glue background on the T-shirt?

I hope that this is right thread for my questions 

P.S. I am located in Europe


----------

